# Plain old Sleep Apnea



## EtobicokeFA (May 23, 2007)

We are discussing sleep apnea being linked with diabetes and breathing problems, but what about cases associated with stress?


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2007)

There is an absolute corrolation between Sleep Apnea and Oxidative Stress, according to studies such as the one from Japan cited here from the American College of Chest Physicians website. My only reason for not bringing this up in the other threads is simply that it goes back to 2005 whereas the other material was more recent. 

The entire discussion of stress and its effects on body cell metabolism (and hence health) is fascinating but still unfolding. There are those, such as Healing Codes advocate Alex Loyd, cited here, who feel that the failure to adequately control stress through lack of exercise, improper nutrition and insufficient meditation is possibly THE underlying cause preventing the body's natural immune system from functioning as it can.

(Note: Loyd's Healing Codes efforts, endorsed by Chicken Soup author Mark Victor Hansen and featured in highly touted "The Secret," refer to a series of meditation-like exercises using bodily energy flows to elimnate cellular energy toxins based on material from Stanford University, not the similarly named but totally different "Healing Codes - Biological Apocolypse" teachings of a fringe group in Idaho. )


----------

